# 26" Starjet Mach III NOS



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally!! I have wanted one of these forever.  I would still like to get a Ross Central Park with a console shifter someday, if anyone ever sees one...        This thing had never been put together before today OMFG it is so sweet!!!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 22, 2010)

I should say it hasn't been ridden before today.  The guy did put it partially together for the auction  I guess you could call it a Mach up.  Sturmey Archer 3spd shifts like a champ!!!!!!


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 28, 2010)

have you been riding it around the past few daze ?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad you got your acct working.

Not much riding on it, I kinda hate to since it seems so new and its 35 or so years old.  I've been mobbing around on this 80's Murray Street System BMX that came in a pile of bikes somebody gave us.  I'll post it maybe tomorrow.


----------



## bikebum1975 (May 12, 2010)

Cool bike Bro


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 13, 2010)

Thanks bikebum, cool name

I guess that it has a Shimano 3SPD not a Sturmey Archer  

rides so nice


----------



## azhearseguy (May 20, 2010)

I'm Liking that bike!. But i love the bigger Muscle bike's and the NOS one's!...
just picked up these two NOS 24x20" muscle bikes..


----------

